# Nigerian Herd Sire



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

What do you all think of one of our herd sires? His name is Royal Blue (aka: Roy-Roy). I wanted to ask mainly about his rear leg set. Does he have a "wide escutcheon"? He isn't set up in this pic, just wandering around the pasture. He was actually checking out the tractor. 

I didn't really clip him, just clipped off the really long hair on his rear legs and back. That "poof" on the top of his head is from not finishing clipping him.  I wish his neck was a little longer but thankfully all of our does have really long, lean necks, so I guess that's not such bad thing, still wish it was longer though. . . .


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

So handsome!  

It's been SO hard finding a Nigi buck in my area. Haven't managed it yet. I may have to break down and buy one...what a terrible thing that would be! :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

He looks pretty good from what I can tell but head up photos and legs set wider for the rear would be much easier to judge. He's a handsome color too.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, he's well-behaved (for the most part) so I will try to take some better pics. Here's one of him walking. I took these right before his "afternoon snack" I guess, as he would not bring his head up from the pasture.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a pretty color and I like his level top and length. How old is he?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I LOVE his color! He's a really cute boy!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

He's a yearling. Born 6/21/07

We're really happy w/ him for the most part, he's a sweet boy too so that's a plus.  

He had some more kids born today!! I will try to get pics posted soon. The doe, Honey, that I asked how many babies she had. Well, she had beautiful triplets!! (You were right, Liz.) Two does and a buck. Honey is down on the farm so I haven't seen the kids yet but my cousin called and told me she had them. I can't wait to see them! So, that puts Roy-Roy at three does, and two bucks. My cousin couldn't quite tell which babies were blue-eyed (if any) but I will know by tomorrow when I go down to work. Will put pics asap!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

He looks pretty good. He has nice withers and top line. Looks dairy too. 

Congrats on the new babies!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How exciting!!! I can't wait to see pics of the new ones!


----------

